# Any GBD Collectors out there?



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

I have a pipe that I hope you may be able to help shed some light on. 

It's an Estate pipe that Ive had for awhile now but just recently got curious about it. 

Stamped on the left side are GBD logo, inside the oval... Also the word "Universe"... Very faded.

On the right side is "MADE IN FRANCE" and the shape number 135.

And info greatly appreciated.


----------



## Zeabed (Apr 23, 2009)

Old GBDs are notoriously difficult to date or classify afaik (except for the deeply immersed experts). I have one that I bought new back in the late 1970s or early 1980s (I forget). It has Made In France imprinted under the shank and 5th Avenue on the top. Strange shape - a "potamato" someone called it. But it has the oval yellow logo on the stem. :dunno:


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

Dale if you can post a picture. I can have a friend try and id the pipe for you


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Sure thing Troy... Here ya go... It's a little rough around the edges and needs some TLC but it's pretty much been a beater pipe for me since I first got it, until recently. Great smoker though.





































My daughter Murray modeling it for me...


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

ack who's been using it. it's got scourch marks on the rim heh


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Got off of fleabay as a beater but just recently "noticed" it. It needs a good cleaning and such. Just wanting any possible about it mostly.


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

I'd say who ever had it last probley was smoking M79 and he/she was smoking it outdoors. judging by the rim. But hey it's a beater, and if it smokes great who cares


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Found this on pipedia. *The following list comprises the better grades in descending order:

Pedigree, Pedigree I, Pedigree II, Straight Grain, Prodigy, Bronze Velvet, Virgin, Varichrome, Prestige, Jubilee, New Era, Prehistoric, International, Universe, Speciale Standard, Ebony, Tapestry, New Standard, Granitan, Sauvage, Sierra, Penthouse, Legacy, Concorde. *

At least it's not bottom of the line, Dale! :tu Neat pipe. My old GBD Virgin was London Made, so I assumed the GB stood for Great Britain something or another.


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

Just got my first GBD. A Super Q. No help here, sorry!


----------



## Old_Salt (Feb 25, 2008)

freestoke said:


> Found this on pipedia. *The following list comprises the better grades in descending order:
> 
> Pedigree, Pedigree I, Pedigree II, Straight Grain, Prodigy, Bronze Velvet, Virgin, Varichrome, Prestige, Jubilee, New Era, Prehistoric, International, Universe, Speciale Standard, Ebony, Tapestry, New Standard, Granitan, Sauvage, Sierra, Penthouse, Legacy, Concorde. *
> 
> At least it's not bottom of the line, Dale! :tu Neat pipe. My old GBD Virgin was London Made, so I assumed the GB stood for Great Britain something or another.


It's actually *G*anneval,* B*ondier & *D*onninger

from the names of the original partners.

http://pipedia.org/index.php?title=GBD


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

Dale, I had my friend take a look of the pictures for you. He was telling me the pipe was probley made in the 70's in the Danish style of making pipes. He told me that GBD had pipes made both in France and England. He couldn't come up with a name. He did tell me the previous owner probley used a torch to light the bowl. Hence the scrough along the rim, and body of the bowl


----------

